# pension fees



## aidank (23 Jun 2013)

I work for a multinational and I got a letter a few days ago telling me how my pension fund etc was performing

anyway these are the fees, are they steep?

KBI cash fund fee=0.3%
KBI GIF Internation Equiity S1 fee=0.61%
KBI MAnaged Fund S1 fee=0.61%
KBI Passive Managed Fund fee=0.38%
KBI Diversified Growth Fund EUT fee=0.76%
KBI Property Fund fee=0.04%
KBI Innovator Fund fee=0.7%


----------



## Jim2007 (23 Jun 2013)

Well the one that sticks out for me is the 'cash fund', why have got cash in a fund and paying for the privilege of doing so???


----------



## ashambles (24 Jun 2013)

They seem good value to me - relative to providers like Irish Life at least. Typical fund fees I've seen range from around 0.5% to as high as 2%.

0.3% on a cash fund is unfortunately also good value - relatively speaking again. They all charge for cash funds. 

In their defence managing a large cash fund takes work these days - the safe international banks don't need extra cash. And a typical 100k state guarantee is meaningless for a pension fund of 1B+.


----------

